# Visuallisierung von Datenbankinhalt



## rds (13. Feb 2005)

hallo erst mal

wollte nur mal eben fragen,ob jemand eine idee hat, wie ich den inhalt einer datenbank visuell am einfachstn in ein GUI einbinden kann..
in der datenbank werden namen+informationen zu dieser person gespeichert, welche ich gerne in einem GUi anzeigen würde...
kann mir da jemand helfen, wie das am einfachsten zum lösen wäre

mfg rds


----------



## foobar (14. Feb 2005)

Guck dir das JTable-Tutorial in der FAQ an.


----------



## zerko (18. Feb 2005)

Moin,

es kommt ganz darauf an Was?? und Wie?? du darstellen willst...!!
Im Forum könnten dir eine menge von Lösungen vorgeschlagen werden, aber am besten du schreibst "Wie du es dir vorstellst" und dann schauen wir mal weiter 

gruß
zekro


----------

